# Picking up new 150g tank



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

so tomorrow i will be driving far off to go and pick up a 150g tank.
the footprint is 65"x30"w x 18".
it is a nice tank from what i have seen and when i get it i wil post some pics


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

joey said:


> so tomorrow i will be driving far off to go and pick up a 150g tank.
> the footprint is 65"x30"w x 18".
> it is a nice tank from what i have seen and when i get it i wil post some pics


awsomw joey, what are you planning to put in there?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> so tomorrow i will be driving far off to go and pick up a 150g tank.
> the footprint is 65"x30"w x 18".
> it is a nice tank from what i have seen and when i get it i wil post some pics


awsomw joey, what are you planning to put in there?








[/quote]
my 6 big boys and angie my pleco


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

"angie" nice name....you gotta post some pic after you complete the set up....will you getting a sump?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> "angie" nice name....you gotta post some pic after you complete the set up....will you getting a sump?


i have some pics of them in my baby thread and angie makes a cameo, i am going to try to sleep i have to drive for 11 hours tomorrow and get this tank leaving at 5am, i dont know if i will be able to sleep.
im not getting a sump, 2 ac110's will be going on there


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

11 hr.........good lord where are you picking it up?? Mexico? dam!!!! dude have fun driving, and i hope you got a very good deal.. for the long drive.

what does the tank come with?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> 11 hr.........good lord where are you picking it up?? Mexico? dam!!!! dude have fun driving, and i hope you got a very good deal.. for the long drive.
> 
> what does the tank come with?


ahhhh...... the tank? it comes with the ability to hold water and house my fish i think?








ya great deal, keeping it private for now


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I wish I had room for a big tank.. if I get rid of my bed I think I should have enough room









And 11 hours.. damn... that better be one killer deal cause youre gonna spend a ton on gas alone!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im in northern MA, and 11 hours gets me to N carolina, non stop through the night with an ez pass. in a toyota corolla, i filled up twice, so aproximately 60 dollars each way, about 120 dollars round trip, and that car was sick on gas. hehe.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

joey said:


> 11 hr.........good lord where are you picking it up?? Mexico? dam!!!! dude have fun driving, and i hope you got a very good deal.. for the long drive.
> 
> what does the tank come with?


ahhhh...... the tank? it comes with the ability to hold water and house my fish i think?








ya great deal, keeping it private for now
[/quote]

bring a lots of cash, becuase gas price these day....i dont know about canada, but usa are so f*cking exspensive.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

post pics, and price once you get it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> I wish I had room for a big tank.. if I get rid of my bed I think I should have enough room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just got back from my trip, only about 4:30 each way plus some shopping time at malls and what not, took the drive with my friend in form montreal.
i have a prius, so the 575miles cost me about 30$ on 93 octane gas there and back








i still have to build the stand but once thats done ill start taking some pics, maybe later tonight when i get it set in its temp spot


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> 11 hr.........good lord where are you picking it up?? Mexico? dam!!!! dude have fun driving, and i hope you got a very good deal.. for the long drive.
> 
> what does the tank come with?


ahhhh...... the tank? it comes with the ability to hold water and house my fish i think?:laugh: 
ya great deal, keeping it private for now
[/quote]

bring a lots of cash, becuase gas price these day....i dont know about canada, but usa are so f*cking exspensive.
[/quote]
you have no idea on gas prices in Canada your gas is CHEAP!!lol


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Congrats on your tank, i hope you get it up and running soon, i wanna see some pics.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

lil fishy said:


> 11 hr.........good lord where are you picking it up?? Mexico? dam!!!! dude have fun driving, and i hope you got a very good deal.. for the long drive.
> 
> what does the tank come with?


ahhhh...... the tank? it comes with the ability to hold water and house my fish i think?:laugh: 
ya great deal, keeping it private for now
[/quote]

bring a lots of cash, becuase gas price these day....i dont know about canada, but usa are so f*cking exspensive.
[/quote]
you have no idea on gas prices in Canada your gas is CHEAP!!lol
[/quote]
yes i do, a litre of regular is 1.06 and my super is 1.26







, how would i have no idea, i am joey'd and i know everything about what i need to know
here is a pic of the tank real quick
View attachment 101086


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i like the background... what is that made out off?? anyways did you have a good trip? how was tracfic?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sweet dude. Congrats! post when you have it all set-up!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i like the background... what is that made out off?? anyways did you have a good trip? how was tracfic?


that backround is real rocks, it is a plywood tank.
the trip was great, traffic was in the other way, beautiful country i wish i took some picks, we passed the "ho mart" and the "flying J" and many other funny spots








anytime i drive in my prius i have a relaxing trip.
i wanted to take some pics of the trip and the car but i didnt wanna stop driving so, maybe next road trip


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

tank looks awesome joey.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Looks like a nice pick-up, Joey!









Can't wait to see it up and running.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

joey said:


> 11 hr.........good lord where are you picking it up?? Mexico? dam!!!! dude have fun driving, and i hope you got a very good deal.. for the long drive.
> 
> what does the tank come with?


ahhhh...... the tank? it comes with the ability to hold water and house my fish i think?:laugh: 
ya great deal, keeping it private for now
[/quote]

for that kind of drive that tank better be paying you to pick it up..

oops just read further down..

that tank fit in a prius? did you emit alot of smug on the way? j/k


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> 11 hr.........good lord where are you picking it up?? Mexico? dam!!!! dude have fun driving, and i hope you got a very good deal.. for the long drive.
> 
> what does the tank come with?


ahhhh...... the tank? it comes with the ability to hold water and house my fish i think?:laugh: 
ya great deal, keeping it private for now
[/quote]

for that kind of drive that tank better be paying you to pick it up..

oops just read further down..

that tank fit in a prius? did you emit alot of smug on the way? j/k
[/quote]
nismo







your a funny guy, ya on the trip back i suspect the way back i used only 50-55mpg
i got a great deal on the tank, as i said i am keeping the price pivate for now.

I NEED HELP GUYS!!!!!
i dont wanna carry 30 5 gal bucketes of water, so if i tested my garden hose for ammo ph and stuff and its ok, could i just run the hose into the tank?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Let the hose run for like 5 min, so that any crap in the house will be out, then fill the tank up!

then add your declor and etc.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

joey said:


> i like the background... what is that made out off?? anyways did you have a good trip? how was tracfic?


that backround is real rocks, it is a plywood tank.
the trip was great, traffic was in the other way, beautiful country i wish i took some picks, we passed the "ho mart" and the "flying J" and many other funny spots :laugh: 
anytime i drive in my prius i have a relaxing trip.
i wanted to take some pics of the trip and the car but i didnt wanna stop driving so, maybe next road trip








[/quote]

i'm glad you got home safe


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

bobme said:


> Let the hose run for like 5 min, so that any crap in the house will be out, then fill the tank up!
> 
> then add your declor and etc.


Yeah IMO should be fine, just put water in the tank and cycle.. Should be fine.

Congrats on the tank!!


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

glad to see u made it home alright.50-55 mpg wow.I zip tied the hose to my faucet and filled it up.Good Luck


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

well i am almost done, due to space constraints i have had to build each section spereatly outside my room, pre drill the holes and take it apart again, and then put it back together in my room after somehow picking up my 55 which i wont be taking my 6 big boys out of yet.
but i think by the end of the day i will have the small section complete and in my room with my 30 and my tv on it, i will try to take some pics for you guys soon


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

sound like it going to be a badass set up joey'd...can't wait to see your set up dude!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

well after about 5 days of back breaking work i have finally finished my stand, it holds my 55,30 and 150, for now the 150 is still downstairs and i will bring it up tomorrow, my friend here from montreal has been helping me, the 55 and 30's were without filter heat and light for abut 3 hours while i moved them from the original stand and into the new housing, i also took out about 80% of the water in the 55 and about 60% in the 30, as of now my big boys are swimming around and tiny joey'd is doing fine as well, still a finger chaser








here is one pic of the stand, my back hurts my hand got squashed into a screw and i can barely move it and my hands are soar, i have to wake up early and drive my friend back who has only satyed longer to help
ok i have to lie down, my back is killing me, lewdog this one is for you man, no tank yet, but i built this for the puppy








View attachment 101718


by the way, this is the first time the big bys have seen tiny"d" and same for him and hes chasin them like mad


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

looking good dude!! i'm waiting for you to finish your sh*t up so we all could see it.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> looking good dude!! i'm waiting for you to finish your sh*t up so we all could see it.


ya as you can see i still need to put a cross member on the top corner there and the plywood tops as well, then i will be done and i will fill up the tank slowly to be sure it is secure


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

take it slow dude! you want that thing to come out right, and best looking ever.


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

So how does one pick up a big tank like that in a prius? Trailer?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

zombietime said:


> So how does one pick up a big tank like that in a prius? Trailer?


that qoute almost sounds like a derogatory remark towards my vehicle








my "prius" is not only amazing on gas, but has more cargo space than any other vehicle in its class, it wasnt the car of the year for nothing ya know








all i had to do was put down the back seats and as lewdog can testify, it slid right in and fit like a glove








i wish i took pics but i just wanted to get home ya know, im gonna drive my friend up to albany tonight, maybe ill take some pics then
as for now, i am taking a break and not finishing the tank, all i have to do is replace the tops, as i have already pre-built the stand and have all the drilled holes i need, but i am tired and have a long drive ahead of me


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

theres no way I could fit that in my new SE-R







.....u must have one spacious hybrid


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok my friend is gone, i left home yesterday at about 4 and got home at 6am, we went to the pallisades mall and yucked it up for a while, then went to crossgates to see "thank you for smoking", funny movie.
so now i am all alone, and my other canadian friend is coming by to help me move the big tank upstairs today after i drill in the last cross member and top.
i will take some pics as soon as its up everyone, so should be later tonight


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok well here it is, i have taken some pics of the complete frame/stand(will add on as i go) and the tanks and T.V. as they will be situated, i am not filling the tank yet, as i have to get filters 2 AC's110 i think.
BUt as i promised here is the setup and well the pics speak for them selves, hope you guys like, im no master builder, heck this is the first thing like this i have ever built. each corner of the stand has been pre-drilled with 4 1/2 " screw bolts, as well as l braces on the out and inside. as i sais, ive never built anything like this before so i figure the over kill on support out wieghs my room crashing down into the living room :laugh: 
View attachment 102024

View attachment 102025

View attachment 102026

View attachment 102027

View attachment 102028


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ummmmmmmmmmmm man you really have to support that other end of the tank. i wouldnt let it hang off the edge like that. thats a really bad thing!!!!!!!! the ends need support equally.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm man you really have to support that other end of the tank. i wouldnt let it hang off the edge like that. thats a really bad thing!!!!!!!! the ends need support equally.


holy crap i forgot, i also am not filling it because i have to get my 2 last pieces of 4x4 cut to go there







thanks for reminding me, damn just when i thought i was done


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

joey said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm man you really have to support that other end of the tank. i wouldnt let it hang off the edge like that. thats a really bad thing!!!!!!!! the ends need support equally.


holy crap i forgot, i also am not filling it because i have to get my 2 last pieces of 4x4 cut to go there :laugh: thanks for reminding me, damn just when i thought i was done








[/quote]

good thing you didnt start filling it LOL you would be really pissed if the tank broke.

ur g/f is in the way of the over hanging part in the last pic

nevermind you took that pic out now lol good thinking cause people would have had to comment on her instead of the tank which happens whenever someone posts a pic of a girl.
[/quote]


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm man you really have to support that other end of the tank. i wouldnt let it hang off the edge like that. thats a really bad thing!!!!!!!! the ends need support equally.


holy crap i forgot, i also am not filling it because i have to get my 2 last pieces of 4x4 cut to go there :laugh: thanks for reminding me, damn just when i thought i was done








[/quote]

good thing you didnt start filling it LOL you would be really pissed if the tank broke.

ur g/f is in the way of the over hanging part in the last pic

nevermind you took that pic out now lol good thinking cause people would have had to comment on her instead of the tank which happens whenever someone posts a pic of a girl.
[/quote]
[/quote]
ya, that pic didnt meet her approval... so i had to delete it, but ya where it is i am putting a brace of 2x4 around the edge and it will be supported by a 4x4 column








ya i knew there was another reason i wasnt filling it lol, i dont think i will have this tank ready for at least 2 more months in terms of cycling and everything and i think i will start filling it in about 3-4 days at about 20-30 gals per day


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

if ur on the second story of a house, DONT FILL IT UP! way to much weight in one spot.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

bobme said:


> if ur on the second story of a house, DONT FILL IT UP! way to much weight in one spot.


thanks for that tip, however the wall its on is the backwall of my building and is a load bearing wall with support studs in the floor right under where the tank is, that is why that area of my room has always been for the tanks, becuase it is the only spot in the house that could hold the tanks.
i dont even trust te downstairs floor, i have the most secure floor in the whole house as it was just worked on a few years ago and we have all the blueprints for the area specified.
i even asked our nieghbors who are contractors, and i claimed the wieght to be at 3500lbs and they told me i should have no problems.
either way, i am not filling it up all the way until i know it wont leak and i know my floor can hold it.
i have already taken measurements to the floor and its level to make sure of any dips that might occur


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

good luck dude. support that sh*t!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm man you really have to support that other end of the tank. i wouldnt let it hang off the edge like that. thats a really bad thing!!!!!!!! the ends need support equally.


holy crap i forgot, i also am not filling it because i have to get my 2 last pieces of 4x4 cut to go there :laugh: thanks for reminding me, damn just when i thought i was done








[/quote]

good thing you didnt start filling it LOL you would be really pissed if the tank broke.

ur g/f is in the way of the over hanging part in the last pic
[/quote]

Yeah I was going to say the same. 150 gallons is a lot of weight, and you definitely want all the support you can get.

Damnit! I missed the pic of his gf?!?!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm man you really have to support that other end of the tank. i wouldnt let it hang off the edge like that. thats a really bad thing!!!!!!!! the ends need support equally.


holy crap i forgot, i also am not filling it because i have to get my 2 last pieces of 4x4 cut to go there :laugh: thanks for reminding me, damn just when i thought i was done








[/quote]

good thing you didnt start filling it LOL you would be really pissed if the tank broke.

ur g/f is in the way of the over hanging part in the last pic
[/quote]

Yeah I was going to say the same. 150 gallons is a lot of weight, and you definitely want all the support you can get.

Damnit! I missed the pic of his gf?!?!








[/quote]

next havent i told you to get layed!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> next havent i told you to get layed!












I'm trying man, trust me! Meeting up with a girl tonight as a matter of fact...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> next havent i told you to get layed!












I'm trying man, trust me! Meeting up with a girl tonight as a matter of fact...








[/quote]

Hey good luck man!








make shure to post progress in the lounge afterwards ok!

sorry for the d-rail joeyd!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Hey good luck man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me guess, you want pics too?









Yeah sorry Joey'd


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

150g+55g on the same footprint=a LOT of weight. that's gonna be over 2000lbs w gravel all filled up. you better be sure about that building because that can cause serious damage...with 2,000lbs, it probably wont go through the floor, but after time, months maybe, you'll start to see warping in the floor if its too heavy. be careful man.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I knew a hoe named angie....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> Hey good luck man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me guess, you want pics too?









Yeah sorry Joey'd








[/quote]

if shes hot and youre not in them: YES!







(j/k)
sry again joeyd


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> I knew a hoe named angie....










.......








now im going to go to help out my GF and work on her place, then i am gonna go to the home de'pot and get my lumber cut, and like i said before, i will be monitoring the floor levels and what not


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> if shes hot and youre not in them: YES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now come one.... Do you honestly think I can post up pics of her without you guys having to pay some kind of price? If you want pics of her you're gonna have to deal with my ugly arse as well!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> if shes hot and youre not in them: YES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now come one.... Do you honestly think I can post up pics of her without you guys having to pay some kind of price? If you want pics of her you're gonna have to deal with my ugly arse as well!








[/quote]

DOH


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

joey said:


> So how does one pick up a big tank like that in a prius? Trailer?


that qoute almost sounds like a derogatory remark towards my vehicle








my "prius" is not only amazing on gas, but has more cargo space than any other vehicle in its class, it wasnt the car of the year for nothing ya know








all i had to do was put down the back seats and as lewdog can testify, it slid right in and fit like a glove








i wish i took pics but i just wanted to get home ya know, im gonna drive my friend up to albany tonight, maybe ill take some pics then








as for now, i am taking a break and not finishing the tank, all i have to do is replace the tops, as i have already pre-built the stand and have all the drilled holes i need, but i am tired and have a long drive ahead of me
[/quote]

It was a legit question, don't be such a fragile little girl. I drive a Scion XB so I dig little cars. I just wanted to know how you got the tank home.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

zombietime said:


> So how does one pick up a big tank like that in a prius? Trailer?


that qoute almost sounds like a derogatory remark towards my vehicle








my "prius" is not only amazing on gas, but has more cargo space than any other vehicle in its class, it wasnt the car of the year for nothing ya know








all i had to do was put down the back seats and as lewdog can testify, it slid right in and fit like a glove








i wish i took pics but i just wanted to get home ya know, im gonna drive my friend up to albany tonight, maybe ill take some pics then








as for now, i am taking a break and not finishing the tank, all i have to do is replace the tops, as i have already pre-built the stand and have all the drilled holes i need, but i am tired and have a long drive ahead of me
[/quote]

It was a legit question, don't be such a fragile little girl. I drive a Scion XB so I dig little cars. I just wanted to know how you got the tank home.
[/quote]

That's true, Joey'd thinks he is driving a Ferrari or something


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Rooner said:


> So how does one pick up a big tank like that in a prius? Trailer?


that qoute almost sounds like a derogatory remark towards my vehicle








my "prius" is not only amazing on gas, but has more cargo space than any other vehicle in its class, it wasnt the car of the year for nothing ya know








all i had to do was put down the back seats and as lewdog can testify, it slid right in and fit like a glove








i wish i took pics but i just wanted to get home ya know, im gonna drive my friend up to albany tonight, maybe ill take some pics then








as for now, i am taking a break and not finishing the tank, all i have to do is replace the tops, as i have already pre-built the stand and have all the drilled holes i need, but i am tired and have a long drive ahead of me
[/quote]

It was a legit question, don't be such a fragile little girl. I drive a Scion XB so I dig little cars. I just wanted to know how you got the tank home.
[/quote]

That's true, Joey'd thinks he is driving a Ferrari or something
[/quote]







both of you........







, no i have driven a ferrari, my car has much more space and much less power.
but now my fragile little girl feelings have been hurt and i must run off and cry....... while achieving many more miles per gallon than you both ever will








anyways back on topic, i started to fill the tank, i have it up to 6 inches which i think is about 50 gallons


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Dude I hope you made sure that your stand was level and everything before you filled that big boy up. I built a stand for my 125 when i kept saltwater and that is one of the biggest things when filling up a big tank like that. However I dont really know too much about plywood tanks so you might be ok. Also i would at least double up two 2x4's in the corners and to be sure that the 2x4s run the whole way from tank bottom to the floor. I will try to find a few pics I had of when I built my stand to give ya some ideas. Good luck 
E

Here are those pics


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

joey said:


> both of you........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it's 51 gallons you fragile little girl!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

CloneME said:


> both of you........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it's 51 gallons you fragile little girl!






















[/quote]
sweet thanks i was wondering what i put in there
 






i knew it was around there somewhere but i wasnt sure


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

joey said:


> sweet thanks i was wondering what i put in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Well actually that figure is if the tank were all water. If you have gravel in there already then figure it to be a bit lower.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

The area where you need the most support in a stand is along the corners of the tank. That is where the most pressure will be from the tank so it wouldnt be too bad of an idea to reinforce the corners some how just to be safe.
Good luck
E


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

CloneME said:


> The area where you need the most support in a stand is along the corners of the tank. That is where the most pressure will be from the tank so it wouldnt be too bad of an idea to reinforce the corners some how just to be safe.
> Good luck
> E


i appreciate the advice, i was already thinking of adding beams there now i think i deffinitly will







i was gonna add them on the corners but inside where the original beam was but i like your corner t brace way


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Sweet dude sounds good, cant wait to see that monster tank in action. I like that back wall of the tank alot hows it like a rock face. Nice pick up by the way. What are u planning to put in it?
E


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

upon the large amounts i find , of negative ..... or constructive critisism i should say about my stand that i built, we are having our roof re-done and i had the contractor take a good exame of the tank and stand, and his thoughts on the floor holding it all up.'i got a big thumbs up, and he asked me if i wanted to work for him







. i asked how he would have built it and he said pretty much the same way, due to the way i have all the corners supported and bolted and braced, he said he would have done the exact same thing, and wished all the best while filling it up.
Lewdog, he said you made a great tank man, this one is for you bud























i must add i do appreciate all of your suggestions and ideas, and i stillill be implementing some of them into my stand


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

the satnd looks great, good luck with the tank


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

joey said:


> 11 hr.........good lord where are you picking it up?? Mexico? dam!!!! dude have fun driving, and i hope you got a very good deal.. for the long drive.
> 
> what does the tank come with?


ahhhh...... the tank? it comes with the ability to hold water and house my fish i think?:laugh: 
ya great deal, keeping it private for now
[/quote]

bring a lots of cash, becuase gas price these day....i dont know about canada, but usa are so f*cking exspensive.
[/quote]
you have no idea on gas prices in Canada your gas is CHEAP!!lol
[/quote]
yes i do, a litre of regular is 1.06 and my super is 1.26







, how would i have no idea, i am joey'd and i know everything about what i need to know
here is a pic of the tank real quick
View attachment 101086

[/quote]

dangg, $30 for 500miles is cheap. and, wheres the tank. i cant see it. or is the tank the stone thingy?

nvm, i see the tank now. i didnt see the 2nd page.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

joey said:


> ok well here it is, i have taken some pics of the complete frame/stand(will add on as i go) and the tanks and T.V. as they will be situated, i am not filling the tank yet, as i have to get filters 2 AC's110 i think.
> BUt as i promised here is the setup and well the pics speak for them selves, hope you guys like, im no master builder, heck this is the first thing like this i have ever built. each corner of the stand has been pre-drilled with 4 1/2 " screw bolts, as well as l braces on the out and inside. as i sais, ive never built anything like this before so i figure the over kill on support out wieghs my room crashing down into the living room :laugh:
> View attachment 102024
> 
> ...


watchin the hunt for red october too lol i was watching that on demand the other day


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that 150 is nice. i really like the back gfround


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> that 150 is nice. i really like the back gfround










thanks alot, thats a big reason i got the tank, once i saw the backround and the footprint i fell in love, couldnt turn it down, its actually about half way full as i speak


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

So how much did you end up payin for that beaut


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Sweet tank!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

well i just got home from petsmart, i bought 2 AC 110's along with extra bio-max for each and i go tthe last 250 watt heater they had, i will have to go back when they get more .
when i gave them the prinout and they saw the difference in price they were shocked, i saved more than what i paid for eveything








these 110's are huge wow


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

joey said:


> well i just got home from petsmart, i bought 2 AC 110's along with extra bio-max for each and i go tthe last 250 watt heater they had, i will have to go back when they get more .
> when i gave them the prinout and they saw the difference in price they were shocked, i saved more than what i paid for eveything
> 
> 
> ...

















your stand are sick dude! very handy man i see.....great grab on the filteration







diffinetly post some pic when it done.....


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> well i just got home from petsmart, i bought 2 AC 110's along with extra bio-max for each and i go tthe last 250 watt heater they had, i will have to go back when they get more .
> when i gave them the prinout and they saw the difference in price they were shocked, i saved more than what i paid for eveything
> 
> 
> ...

















your stand are sick dude! very handy man i see.....great grab on the filteration







diffinetly post some pic when it done.....








[/quote]
i will its half full and i wont put thliters on till its at least 3/4 full, i am still building on the stand as my floor slopse and i had to get new cuts for the 4x4's and 2 pieces of 2x4.
i have leveled the tank, but need to re-inforce the middle to fix the dip. easy job shouldnt take more than one hour tops


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

get'r done


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

keep up the good work dude.......it going to come out great..are you planning to paint your stand?? if so what color?? i'm hoping black


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

booozi said:


> keep up the good work dude.......it going to come out great..are you planning to paint your stand?? if so what color?? i'm hoping black


i thought about that, but i think i am just gonna stain it with a water protectent and leave it as is after that


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

i got a ? how did the front glass of the tank get put in there
is it notched in to the wood can u take some pictures of the 
inside of the tank i want to see how its put together maybe i 
can make one

what kind of fish you putting in that thing and what is the
footprint it looks good btw


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Malok said:


> i got a ? how did the front glass of the tank get put in there
> is it notched in to the wood can u take some pictures of the
> inside of the tank i want to see how its put together maybe i
> can make one
> ...


ahhhhhhhh, i didnt build the tank, i could put you on to the guy who did? he knows his stuff it seems.
the footprint is 65"x30"x18"tall


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i never said the tank wouldnt hold. I just dont like the idea of it being on a second story of a house & i think it looks like ass


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

bobme said:


> i never said the tank wouldnt hold. I just dont like the idea of it being on a second story of a house & i think it looks like ass


like i said, your so sweet








and also like i said, the contractor is here for the outside of my room which is above the kitchen and i have a deck there ad there is a leak, however the walls in which the stand and tanks rest on are original load bearing walls.
if you guys ever dont hear from me for more than 2 weeks, my floor caved in but other than that i think things should be fine once i fill in this gap


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Just fill the tank already and post some pics.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

alcas74 said:


> Just fill the tank already and post some pics.


lol







where were you yesterday, i came by nobody was there?
you guys wanna see some pics of me taking it apart as i am right now?
screw home de'pot, they wouldnt cut my 4x4 so i had to do it myself


----------

